# Flatties, gags and AJ's oh my



## Jimmy Lee Armel (May 3, 2017)

Flounder are starting to cooperate using flounder crack (mud minnows) with some decent sized ones showing up.  Reds seem to be in tight schools still and the trout are showing up in the sounds like the good Lord intended.  

Grouper season is finally here!  Lots of different speicies being caught right now  Spade fish are out in numbers for all you bow fisherman out there.  Have a blessed week everyone.


----------



## dawgwatch (May 4, 2017)

good report... thanks


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (May 4, 2017)

No problem dawgwatch.  If you have any specific questions let me know.  I'll be offshore a good bit starting sunday


----------



## 2degrees (May 9, 2017)

how far out for the aj's


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (May 10, 2017)

2degrees said:


> how far out for the aj's



30ish


----------



## CamoDawg85 (May 15, 2017)

Good deal Jimmy Lee! I'm thinking about bringing my boat down sometime this summer and fishing some of the offshore public reefs. I have never fished the Atlantic though. Are those locations and the summer time heat a good option?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (May 15, 2017)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Good deal Jimmy Lee! I'm thinking about bringing my boat down sometime this summer and fishing some of the offshore public reefs. I have never fished the Atlantic though. Are those locations and the summer time heat a good option?



Yepper.  If you come into Stewarts Bait and Tackle when you visit, I will show you exactly how my gear is rigged and go through what is going on currently and get you pointed in the right general direction.  Anchoring is key so get some practice!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (May 15, 2017)

Jimmy Lee Armel said:


> Yepper.  If you come into Stewarts Bait and Tackle when you visit, I will show you exactly how my gear is rigged and go through what is going on currently and get you pointed in the right general direction.  Anchoring is key so get some practice!



Good deal, sir! That sounds almost too good to be true!


----------



## FishingAddict (May 16, 2017)

Did you catch an AJ and a barracuda on the same rig trolling?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (May 16, 2017)

FishingAddict said:


> Did you catch an AJ and a barracuda on the same rig trolling?



2 AJs on one plug.  But same plug different times, yes as far as cuda and AJs


----------

